# "Education Assistance"



## JustJearvin (Aug 18, 2021)

So I talked to my HR, and I got the college reimbursement thingy, and I did everything it said to do, so I watched a video on how to do it, but I can't input my information, and school starts on the 23rd. Does anyone have any information or should I call the number on the PDF? also on top of that, Target is moving from 'bright horizons' to 'target.guildeducation.com'


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2021)

JustJearvin said:


> So I talked to my HR, and I got the college reimbursement thingy, and I did everything it said to do, so I watched a video on how to do it, but I can't input my information, and school starts on the 23rd. Does anyone have any information or should I call the number on the PDF? also on top of that, Target is moving from 'bright horizons' to 'target.guildeducation.com'




This isn't the place to go for that kind of info I'm afraid.
Call the number.
Talk to HR again.
There might be someone here with suggestions but we aren't an official site and it sounds like you need to get this fixed pronto.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 18, 2021)

The new plan is open to team members on the first day of employment apart from Seasonals, On-Demand, and Interns. This applies to Stores, HQ, and DCs.








						Target covers schooling costs now
					

In this morning’s Tgt briefly email.              Class is in session       As you heard from Chief Human Resources Officer Melissa Kremer earlier this morning, Target is offering debt-free education assistance for all U.S.-based full- and part-time team members (that includes team members at...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				



Partial school list, complete list in September








						Offering Debt-Free Degrees to More Than 340,000 Target Team Members? Now That’s a Smart Move
					






					corporate.target.com


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

Website is updated.

​*target.guildeducation.com.*​
@Amanda Cantwell


----------

